# ¡¡Soy Yo y los 5000!!



## Rayines

Have I missed something, or we haven't congratulated him yet?
*¡¡Congratulations Soy Yo!!  *


(Please, if the thread was already written, feel free to delete it...glup)


----------



## América

*Soy Yo (eres tu???). Muchas gracias por las 5000 veces que has aprotado en el foro, y gracias por las veces que me ayudaste de manera directa (e indirecta al ayudar a otros con mis mismas dudas).*


----------



## lazarus1907

Voy a intentar abstenerme de hacer un juego de palabras con tu seudónimo, porque supongo que estarás ya cansado de oírlos, así que te felicitaré a secas.

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

T'zup, Soy yo!

Congrats, fella!  See you around...


----------



## piripi

Congratulations on your 5th postiversary, Soy Yo!!  Your posts are always well thought-out, polite, and helpful…looking forward to the next 5,000! 

*¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!*


----------



## roxcyn

"Soy yo,"  felicitaciones


----------



## frida-nc

Thank you, Soy Yo, for every great, helpful translation  you've added to the WordReference treasury.  We're lucky to have you, your dedication, and your enormous command of Spanish, with us.
¡Gracias!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me complace felicitarte por tus valiosos aportes.  He aprendido muchísimo leyendo tus hilos.  Eres increíble.
¡Ojalá que lleguen muchos más!!!  Felicidades.
Con el cariño de
Soledad


----------



## loladamore

Wow! *5000*!! 

5000 thanks for all your fantastic posts!

I hope this doesn't all apply, but here's *a certificate for you*.​ 
Muchos saludos, 

Lola.
​


----------



## DCPaco

¡Felicidades Soy Yo!

Paco


----------



## fenixpollo

Is it just me, or are you one of the key members of the forum?  

No, it's not me, it is I... I mean, you... Soy Yo!

Congrats, Yo.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, and many thanks, Soy Yo ... I mean, I'm Me ... well, you know who I mean!

*Felicidades!*


----------



## Sparrow22

*Hey, Soy yo !!!!! (que no soy yo !!!!! ) he tenido la suerte de compartir varios hilos contigo, y de recibir también muchísimas ayudas tuyas. *

*Por eso : HAPPY POSTIVERSARY !!!!!!!!!* 

AND THANKS !!!!!!


----------



## Soy Yo

loladamore said:


> Wow! *5000*!!​
> 
> 
> 5000 thanks for all your fantastic posts!​
> I hope this doesn't all apply, but here's *a certificate for you*.​
> Muchos saludos,​
> Lola.​
> ​


 
It probably applies...unless I have to know something about computers and tecnology to qualify as a "nerd".

By the way... thanks to EVERYONE...obviously I enjoy being amongst you.  And I have learned sooooo much.  If I could only remember it all!


----------



## Honeypum

Siento llegar tarde... ¡enhorabuena por los 5000+ posts!


----------



## Mate

Soy Yo es gringo respetado

Por todos en estos foros.

Gaitas, tanos y hasta godos

Hoy le rinden su homenaje:

¡Valor, hermano!...¡coraje!

*Y ¡GRACIAS!, en nombre de todos.*


*Ces't Moi: *

*Muchas felicidades y gracias de verdad *

*Mateamargo*


----------



## speedier

I'll drink to that!


----------

